# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  الفوائد العشرة لغض البصر-ابن القيم(منقول)

## هويدامحمد

الفوائد العشرة لغض البصر***
***************************
الحمد الله رب العالمين , والصلاة والسلام على عبد الله ورسوله , وخيرته من خلقه وأمينه على وحيه , نبينا محمد بن عبدالله , وعلى آله وأصحابه والتابعين .
أما بعد :
لله در الشاعر إذ يقول :
كم من نظرة فتكت في قلب صاحبها *** فتك السهام بغير قوس ولا وترِ
يســـــر مــقلتـه مــــــاضر مهجتـــــه *** لا خير بســرور جـــاء بالضــرر


1) امتثال لأمر الله الذي هو غاية سعادة العبد في معاشه ومعاده، وليس للعبد في دنياه وآخرته أنفع من امتثال أوامر ربه تبارك وتعالى، وما سعد من سعد في الدنيا والآخرة إلا بامتثال أوامره، وما شقي من شقي في الدنيا والآخرة إلا بتضييع أوامره.


2) يمنع من وصول أثر السهم المسموم الذي لعل فيه هلاكه إلى قلبه.


3) أنه يورث القلب أنسا بالله وجمعية على الله، فإن إطلاق البصر يفرق القلب ويشتته، ويبعده من الله، وليس على العبد شيء أضر من إطلاق البصر فإنه يوقع الوحشة بين العبد وبين ربه.


4) يقوي القلب ويفرحه، كما أن إطلاق البصر يضعفه ويحزنه.


5) أنه يكسب القلب نورا كما أن إطلاقه يكسبه ظلمة، ولهذا ذكر الله آية النور عقيب الأمر بغض البصر، فقال : { قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم}، ثم قال أثر ذلك : { الله نور السماوات والأرض، مثل نوره كمشكاة فيها مصباح}، أي مثل نوره في قلب عبده المؤمن الذي امتثل أوامره واجتنب نواهيه، وإذا استنار القلب أقبلت وفود الخيرات إليه من كل جانب، كما أنه إذا أظلم أقبلت سحائب البلاء والشر عليه من كل مكان، فما شئت من بدعة وضلالة واتباع هوى، واجتناب هدى، وإعراض عن أسباب السعادة واشتغال بأسباب الشقاوة، فإن ذلك إنما يكشفه له النور الذي في القلب، فإذا فقد ذلك النور بقي صاحبه كالأعمى الذي يجوس في حنادس الظلام.


6) أنه يورث الفراسة الصادقة التي يميز بها بين المحق والمبطل، والصادق والكاذب، وكان شاه بن شجاع الكرماني يقول : من عمر ظاهره باتباع السنة وباطنه بدوام المراقبة، وغض بصره عن المحارم، وكف نفسه عن الشهوات، واعتاد أكل الحلال لم تخطئ له فراسة ؛ وكان شجاع هذا لا تخطئ له فراسة.


7) أنه يورث القلب ثباتا وشجاعة وقوة، ويجمع الله له بين سلطان البصيرة والحجة وسلطان القدرة والقور، كما في الأثر : " الذي يخالف هواه يفر الشيطان من ظله "، وضد هذا تجده في المتبع هواه من ذل النفس ووضاعتها ومهانتها وخستها وحقارتها، وما جعل الله سبحانه فيمن عصاه، كما قال الحسن : " إنهم وإن طقطقت بهم البغال وهملجت بهم البراذين، فإن ذل المعصية لا يفارق رقابهم، أبى الله إلا أن يذل من عصاه "، وقد جعل الله سبحانه العز قرين طاعته والذل قرين معصيته، فقال تعالى : { ولله العزة ولرسوله وللمؤمنين}، وقال تعالى : { ولا تهنوا ولا تحزنوا وأنتم الأعلون إن كنتم مؤمنين}، والإيمان قول وعمل، ظاهر وباطن، وقال تعالى : { من كان يريد العزة فلله العزة جميعا، إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب والعمل الصالح يرفعه}، أي من كان يريد العزة فليطلبها بطاعة الله وذكره من الكلم الطيب والعمل الصالح، وفي دعاء القنوت : " إنه لا يذل من واليت ولا يعز من عاديت "، ومن أطاع الله فقد والاه فيما أطاعه، وله من العز سب طاعته، ومن عصاه فقد عاداه فيما عصاه فيه، وعليه من الذل بحسب معصيته.


8) أنه يسد على الشيطان مدخله من القلب، فإنه يدخل مع النظرة وينفذ معها إلى القلب أسرع من نفوذ الهواء في المكان الخالي، فيمثل له صورة المنظور غليه ويزينها، ويجعلها صنما يعكف عليه القلب، ثم يعده ويمنيه ويوقد على القلب نار الشهوة، ويلقي عليه حطب المعاصي التي لم يكن يتوصل إليها بدون تلك الصورة، فيصير القلب في اللهب، فمن ذلك تلد الأنفاس التي يجد فيها وهج النار، وتلك الزفرات والحرقات، فإن القلب قد أحاطت به النيران من كل جانب، فهو وسطها كالشاة في وسط التنور، ولهذا كانت عقوبة أصحاب الشهوات بالصور المحرمة : أن جعل لهم في البرزخ تنوراُ من نار، وأودعت أرواحهم فيه إلى حشر أجسادهم، أراها الله نبيه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في المنام في الحديث المتفق على صحته.


9) أنه يفرغ القلب للتفكر في مصالحه والاشتغال بها، وإطلاق البصر يشتت عليه ذلك ويحول بينه وبينها فتنفرط عليه أموره ويقع في اتباع هواه وفي الغفلة عن ذكر ربه، قال تعالى : {ولا تطع من أغفلنا قلبه عن ذكرنا واتبع هواه وكان أمره فرطا}، وإطلاق النظر يوجب هذه الأمور الثلاثة بحسبه.


10) أن بين العين والقلب منفذا أو طريقا يوجب اشتغال أحدهما بما يشغل به الآخر، يصلح بصلاحه ويفسد بفساده، فإذا فسد القلب فسد النظر، وإذا فسد النظر فسد القلب، وكذلك في جانب الصلاح، فإذا خربت العين وفسدت خرب القلب وفسد، وصار كالمزبلة التي هي محل النجاسات والقاذورات والأوساخ، فلا يصلح لسكنى معرفة الله ومحبته والإنابة إليه، والأنس به، والسرور بقربه، وإنما يسكن فيه أضداد ذلك.


المصدر: كتاب: الجواب الكافي 
**************************

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

فتح الله عليك من حيث لا تحتسبي

جزاك الله خيرا نقل ممتع وتذكرة قيمة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## أم أروى المكية

للرفع

----------

